# Verdi Opera



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

TRUE OR FALSE. or 4-1.......Lost Verdi Opera Score Discovered in Berlin Basement

BERLIN - The mostly complete score of an opera that Verdi specialists had long ago given up hope of finding was recently discovered in the basement of Zander Hecht, who died on Jan. 18 at the age of 99. Hecht was a famous local character in the eastern part of the German capital and a notorious hoarder. He was often seen wandering the streets late at night, especially since the fall of the Berlin Wall in 1989, picking through neatly packed bags of trash to extract all sorts of printed material he referred to as Dokumentation (documentation).
read more
https://www.wqxr.org/story/lost-verdi-opera-score-discovered-berlin-basement


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

This is so totally fascinating it is almost hard to believe. I cannot wait to hear more when he examines the story.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

I would totally be into this if it wasn't April 1st lol


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> This is so totally fascinating it is almost hard to believe. I cannot wait to hear more when he examines the story.
> Thanks for posting.





Bonetan said:


> I would totally be into this if it wasn't April 1st lol


Oh, oh someone did believe this .


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Ya got me! Fancy that!
Signed: The Gullible One


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I don't think I saw one true story posted on Facebook yesterday!

I had the same reaction as Bonetan without reading the story, but now I've looked closely and there is something fishy about the name Zander Hecht (that of the supposed horder in the story).

N.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

1913 Giuseppe Verdi Italian composer


----------

